# Buying a commercial rub in bulk ??



## bman62526 (Mar 4, 2010)

Good morning all,

My brother down in Houston is starting a new venture.  He has plenty of experience in the food and restaurant industry, and he's recently been approached by a local businessman about managing a new BBQ joint that this guy plans to open in a few months.

About all I know, is that they have an Ole Hickory Pit, model SSJ - the building is leased, equipment being purchased, etc...

And my brother is currently working on the menu, doing test-runs, tasting, tweaking, etc.

Regarding the dry rub for their ribs and pulled pork - he wanted to know if there were any decent commercial dry rubs that could be purchased in bulk, and then altered to their liking.

I've never been in the restaurant business or in a position where I needed to by wholesale or in bulk from restaurant supply companies.

Does anyone have a recommendation for a decent all around pork rub that they could taste and then maybe tweak to their liking?  

Does anyone have a website recommendation where one could browse for bulk wholesale rubs or spices?  Having never managed an eatery - I wouldn't know where to start.

Thanks!


----------



## badfrog (Mar 4, 2010)

Penzey's http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/results.html 
you can buy a jar or 10 lbs of whatever at Penzeys and the quality is OUTSTANDING!
I have never tried any of thier blends (I buy in bulk from them and blend my own), but I would guess he may find something he likes! they may even go so far as to blend his recipe if the qty's are right.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been using this lately.
http://www.recipezaar.com/Bone-Dust-BBQ-Rub-50639


Perhaps your brother could just mix up a big batch.


----------



## jdt (Mar 4, 2010)

our local supply house has 5-10 lb packages of rubs from various companies,

http://php2.secure-shopping.com/hawg...rt_direction=1

I am sure Ployboys and some of the bigger ones could even do larger boxes, That being said I am sure it would be much more economical even spending $400 on a mixer mix it themselves
Glad to hear that about Penzeys, I am gonna try to hit the semi new semi local Penzeys this weekend to check it out, I got a buddy that swears by them.


----------



## gunner69 (Mar 4, 2010)

Check out Big Ron's I tried all 3 of his rubs and REALLY like the Hint of Houston...

Commercial rubs for me are just easier... not necessarily cheaper but I like being able to have the repeatability of a commercially made rub...

www.bigronswebsite.com


----------



## badfrog (Mar 4, 2010)

I am jelous tht you have even a "semi" local Penzeys! mine has always been mail order...I think my head would explode if I could actually walk INTO a Penzeys; After your trip, I want a detailed account of your visit! I can only imagine what it will smell like!!!


----------



## bbqhead (Mar 4, 2010)

head country has a great rub, its available in bulk. great people to work with, and many championships to boot.


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 4, 2010)

We buy the Head Country rub in 50 lb. boxes.  My brother tweaks it some for comps.  The rest of the time we use it "as is".

Good Stuff.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 4, 2010)

Now I have been using commerical rubs for a while now and they are pretty darn good to. Now I like that "Gates" rub the the dude gave me in a exchange. Then I also really like the "Old Bays Rub" it's really good with seafood and beef. Now there are a couple more but I don't think you can buy them in bulk yet or I would.


----------

